# Fried Potato Salad



## chefrc (Jul 29, 2010)

*Fried Potato Salad*

6 Med Potatoes cubed, fried golden brown, Drained and cooled
1 Med Red onion diced
2 Celery ribs diced
4 Boiled Eggs Diced
1/2 cup Ham cubed,fried, drained and cooled
8 Slices Bacon fried crisp, drained and crumbled
3/4 cup Mayo
1 Tbsp Mustard
3 Tbsp Ranch Dressing
Dash Smoked Paprika
Milk
1 Green Onion (Optional ) Diced finely for top sprinkle

In a large bowl add potatoes, red onion, celery, eggs, Ham, and bacon. Mix together Mayo, mustard, Ranch, a dash of paprika and a little milk and blend together into a creamy sauce. Now pour over the salad ingredients and mix well. Sprinkle on the green onion (If desired ) and stick in the fridge until serving. The fried potatoes and ham give this dish a exciting texture and taste. Try it you may be suprised. Enjoy.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 1, 2010)

that sounds great!!!!!


----------



## carson627 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's on my list to try.  Thanks Chefrc!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 1, 2010)

Now this one looks very good and can imagine it being very easy for the campground gathering.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2010)

Now this one looks and sounds good so I will save it and try it later. Thanks


----------

